# Help Needed -Job Offer



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi,

I have just got an offer from a Toronto based IT company. Currently, I am living in EL,Michigan. I just got my degree in Computer Engineering. The offer I have got is for CAD 85,000. 

Since I really dont know anything about Canada. Is this salary sufficient to live? Do I get my PR as soon as I join? How is the life in Canada? I am Indian and was studying in US as an international student. 

I do have some offers from the middle east(Which I am interested to move) but wanted to know about Canada.

Please help me out. This is a huge problem.

K


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kumaranand said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just got an offer from a Toronto based IT company. Currently, I am living in EL,Michigan. I just got my degree in Computer Engineering. The offer I have got is for CAD 85,000.
> 
> ...



As a single person $85k in Toronto is quite a satisfactory income and would give you a good standard of living.
I assume you've experienced winTers in Michigan, well Toronto would have similar weather October-March. Summers are hot and can be sticky. This summer is excellent weather-wise. You will not get PR status upon entry into Canada. You will be entering, I assume, on a TWP (Temporary Work Permit).


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

So how does this work? When are you issued the pr?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kumaranand said:


> So how does this work? When are you issued the pr?


You must apply for it to prove you're worthy of such status in Canada. You would require to have some work record under your belt before you could apply. You should check out the CIC website.


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Usually, how much time does it take to get PR? I know here, in US, to get a greencard takes around 5-7 years. Is the waiting time same in Canada?

Thanks,

K

P.S: I am really sorry for asking all these questions as I am a noob when it comes to Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kumaranand said:


> Usually, how much time does it take to get PR? I know here, in US, to get a greencard takes around 5-7 years. Is the waiting time same in Canada?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


If you qualify from a TWP situation it should be no longer than 1-2 years. I should add that many people are here for years on TWP basis. They just don't have the permanency and can be asked/forced to leave.


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Ohh.

Here is my situation:
If I come to Canada, I will be here for maximum of 3years as I have to go to a grad school.
I was thinking of working in Canada for sometime and getting the PR cos If I get the PR, I can go to school in Canada and pay the tuition as a resident. Is my PR taken away if I quit my job? 
Since you have been living there, what do you suggests?

Thanks,

k


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kumaranand said:


> Ohh.
> 
> Here is my situation:
> If I come to Canada, I will be here for maximum of 3years as I have to go to a grad school.
> ...


No, as a PR you can work or not work anywhere in Canada and for whomever, but as a PR you must reside in Canada for 2 years out of 5 or your PR status is rescinded.


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Who decides about issuing PR? Is it my employer?. Does a PR get the same benefits as the citizen? I spoke to some people in US and they were telling me that Canada has a booming IT industry. So, I was seriously thinking of getting settled in Canada. Not sure as yet.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kumaranand said:


> Who decides about issuing PR? Is it my employer?. Does a PR get the same benefits as the citizen? I spoke to some people in US and they were telling me that Canada has a booming IT industry. So, I was seriously thinking of getting settled in Canada. Not sure as yet.


The G of C decides. It has, as opposed to a TWP, absolutely nothing to do with any employer. It has a IT industry as attractive as any other developed country. However IT jobs are no longer on THE LIST of 29 occupations Canada is in need of. IOW, we can now fund from within. This may well change, nobody really knows.


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

As an expat. What do you recommend ? I have a similar option in US($82000) and I am really confused. I really dont know what to do. US is good, but Canada is more diverse. Plus, I guess Canada has many Indians.

So, As an expat, what do you recommend ?
With a Salary of CAD 85,000, will I be able to save alot compared to US? How is the growth in Canada? What are the benefits of getting settled in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kumaranand said:


> As an expat. What do you recommend ? I have a similar option in US($82000) and I am really confused. I really dont know what to do. US is good, but Canada is more diverse. Plus, I guess Canada has many Indians.
> 
> So, As an expat, what do you recommend ?
> With a Salary of CAD 85,000, will I be able to save alot compared to US? How is the growth in Canada? What are the benefits of getting settled in Canada?


Firstly quality of life, IMO, is not how much money you have/make but rather what you do with the money you have. US taxes are less but Canada has universal health care. US is indeed good and you've lived there for 3 years already so you know the way things are there. Canada is regarded as more relaxed and, while rascism exists it is certainly not in one's face every day. Canada is a very tolerant country and the one place where multi-culturalism actually works. Canada has many people from the Indian sub-continent living good, safe, prosperous lives here.
Only you can decide which is best for you.


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Yea, you are absolutely right. I don't think that it will be really hard for me to settle in Canada. Since I have lived in Michigan for the past 4 years, I guess Toronto has a similar weather. So thats not a problem. 

Universal health care is something that I am really interested in. Is it possible to sponsor your parents after getting the PR? What is the processing time?

Compared to the US, I don't really think that Canada has alot issues related to racism. Personally, I havent faced any racism in US.

How is Toronto, when it comes to safety? What is the average cost to live in Toronto?
If I accept the offer, My office is going to be on 333 Bloor Street East. Please suggests some good residential places nearby. I am single and will be looking for a 1-2 bed room apartment.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kumaranand said:


> Yea, you are absolutely right. I don't think that it will be really hard for me to settle in Canada. Since I have lived in Michigan for the past 4 years, I guess Toronto has a similar weather. So thats not a problem.
> 
> Universal health care is something that I am really interested in. Is it possible to sponsor your parents after getting the PR? What is the processing time?
> 
> ...


Yes, after gaining PR you can sponsor your parents, but it can take 5-7 years to complete. The Bloor Street address in right in the centre of the city and on a subway line. Bloor Street runs east/west and is on a subway line. You can travel in either direction and find a reasonably decent 2 bedroom apartment for $1200-$1500 monthly.


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

5-7 years? That's a long time. I have another similar offer from Calgary. How is calgary?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kumaranand said:


> 5-7 years? That's a long time. I have another similar offer from Calgary. How is calgary?


It has nothing to do with the city or Province. There's a huge backup of "family" sponsorship applications. The G of C administers, monitors and controls immigration numbers.
Calgary is a nice, smaller city, in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

hmmm.. well.

I need an honest opinion from you.

Like, When did you move to Canada? How is the job scene there? What jobs are more in demand? How do you like it there? Since, you are 'originally from Scotland' how is Canada compared to Scotland? How is the cost of living? Where are you currently living in Canada? I heard there is a waiting if you go the doc? what is that?

I know there are too many questions. But as a soon-to-be-immigrant, I just wanna make sure 
that I am taking the right decision. 

Thanks!

K


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kumaranand said:


> hmmm.. well.
> 
> I need an honest opinion from you.
> 
> ...


You know there are no hard answers to some of your questions. All you will get are someone's opinions. I came here almost 46 years ago and, by most people's standards I hae done very well, but that isn't true for everyone. I can't compare Canada to Scotland other than to say I would never go back to Scotland to live. It's a totally different way of life. What do you mean by the cost of living. It is certainly not as cheap as it used to be but many factors come into play to make it that way.
There is a shortage of doctors in Canada but no-one goes without very good medical care and, of course, it's "free" in Canada to the extent that whatever Provincial fees are charged, they are very reasonable. I have had a major operation and a lengthy stay in hospital. Total bill was in excess of $1million and I never had to pay as much as 1cent directly to the hospital. Most costs are covered through income taxes. Nobody in Canada has been bankrupted by medical bills.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

kumaranand said:


> As an expat. What do you recommend ? I have a similar option in US($82000) and I am really confused. I really dont know what to do. US is good, but Canada is more diverse. Plus, I guess Canada has many Indians.
> 
> So, As an expat, what do you recommend ?
> With a Salary of CAD 85,000, will I be able to save alot compared to US? How is the growth in Canada? What are the benefits of getting settled in Canada?


I sent you a PM.


----------

